# Texas Outbacker Rally



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

There was some confusion on where to sign up for the Texas Rally so here's the new home page for it.

*What*: Texas Outbacker Rally
*Where*: Fredericksburg KOA
*When*: Friday, Saturday and Sunday, September 28-30.
*Contact*: Karen, Fredericksburg KOA, 1-800-562-0796 
Tell her you're with the Outbacker Rally when you reserve your site.

She is holding 15 sites for us until August 24th. Make your reservation EARLY!

See you there.

Mark

Confirmed: Updated
*1. mswalt
2. GlenninTexas
3. Texas Friends
4. Ghosty
5. Rob & Judy Outbackers
6. proffsionl
7. bradnbecca
8. tx_roundman 
9. OuttaHere
10. Herkdoctor
11. Outback Steve
12. collinsfam_tx
13 ?*


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

See ya there THURSDAY night..... This way I can stand around with a cold one in my hand and watch everyone set up their rigs!!!!

Happy Camping
Bryan

P.S. Mark, I told you I wouldnt be the last one there again!
Thanks for the notes about the rally!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go Bryan!

I'll see you then!

Mark

Confirmed:
*mswalt
GlenninTexas
Texas Friends*


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

we'll be there


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

We will be in Fredericksburg this weekend, so we will be making our reservations Saturday morning bright and early. We will see everyone on September 28.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Confirmed:
*mswalt
GlenninTexas
Texas Friends
Ghosty
Rob & Judy Outbackers*
*proffsionl*
*bradnbecca*

List is growing!









Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I haven't made our reservation yet, but you know we'll be there (in the Taj Mahal section, of course).


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

I couldn't wait till Saturday to make the reservations, I just made them. What happens when we fill up the KOA? Do we annex the field across US Highway 290?


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

count us in also

we have reservations for Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great news! 7 and counting.

Confirmed:
*mswalt
GlenninTexas
Texas Friends
Ghosty
Rob & Judy Outbackers
proffsionl
bradnbecca*

BTW, I'm also trying to get one of my business associates to come, too. Of course, he's an SOB but I told him he'd be welcome to come along. He just got his trailer this week (yesterday, I think) and I told him there would be no better way to break it in than to come to an Outbacker Rally!

Mark


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

I can't take this. I am going to have to unsubscribe fromt the forum. Maybe I might have to make a solo trip







.....I have my new outbackers stickers and everything


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Maybe I might have to make a solo trip


Brian,

That sounds like a plan. What hard-working wife wouldn't want her hard-working husband to get some time off even if she couldn't?









Offer to bring the daughter and give Erica some time alone!







Who could resist that offer?

Mark

OR, she could offer a co-worker some extra cash to fill in for her!

Just a thought.


----------



## tx_roundman (Jan 27, 2007)

mswalt said:


> There was some confusion on where to sign up for the Texas Rally so here's the new home page for it.
> 
> *What*: Texas Outbacker Rally
> *Where*: Fredericksburg KOA
> ...


Hi Mswalt,

Add me to your list just talked to Karen. Coming in on Thursday also might have several friends coming.

tx_roundman


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Confirmed:
*mswalt
GlenninTexas
Texas Friends
Ghosty
Rob & Judy Outbackers
proffsionl
bradnbecca
tx_roundman *

Getting better every time I look.









Mark


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Add OuttaHere.. Glenn and Laura

Looking forward seeing everyone....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Confirmed: (updated)
1*. mswalt
2. GlenninTexas
3. Texas Friends
4. Ghosty
5. Rob & Judy Outbackers
6. proffsionl
7. bradnbecca
8. tx_roundman 
9. OuttaHere
10. Herkdoctor
11. Outback Steve
12. collinsfam_tx
13 ?*























Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just wanted to let the new guys -- and the guys that have not signed up yet - to know that as of this morning KOA FREDRICKSBURG only had about 4 slots left for us ... i finally got around to calling this morning and she said that the campground was filling up quick and that 10 (I make 11) out of the 15 reserved slots for OUTBACKERS were already gone...

So if you have NOT signed up yet then you need to ASAP ...

See you guys Friday afternoon...

And just so the newbies knows the rules -- last one arriving is NOT the place you want to be ...









PS - if you have a satellite dish you need to let her know so she can place you seeing the southern sky...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 10 (I make 11) out of the 15 reserved slots for OUTBACKERS were already gone


So, Ghosty, if you are #11, who are the others?







I only count 9 so far who said they were going. Who are the other 2?

Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Mark,

Count us in!! We'll be arriving on Friday and departing on Sunday. Not sure what time we'll be getting in though (would you belive the kids DON'T want to get out of school early that day -- something about missing tests??) The countdown begins.......









Michelle


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Confirmed:
1. *mswalt
2. GlenninTexas
3. Texas Friends
4. Ghosty
5. Rob & Judy Outbackers
6. proffsionl
7. bradnbecca
8. tx_roundman 
9. OuttaHere
10. Herkdoctor
11. ?*

Mark

To quote a Brooks and Dunne song, "It's gettin' better all the time."


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just got off the phone with Karen at the KOA. She has 11 signed up. So..............who signed up and didn't post their information on this thread?









Trying to hide, are you? I think I know who you are.

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

I just talked to Karen and booked a site. Can't wait!!!! We will be coming up Friday evening.

Michelle


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Confirmed:
*1. mswalt
2. GlenninTexas
3. Texas Friends
4. Ghosty
5. Rob & Judy Outbackers
6. proffsionl
7. bradnbecca
8. tx_roundman 
9. OuttaHere
10. Herkdoctor
11. Outback Steve
12.?*



> I just talked to Karen and booked a site. Can't wait!!!! We will be coming up Friday evening.
> 
> Michelle


That's great. Keep 'em coming.

More info to follow at a later date.

Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I am in Denver until Thursday night so if we come it will be on Friday around lunch. Checking with the DW to see if we have any other committments. We really hope to make it and meet all these new Texas Outbackers.

KB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We really hope to make it and meet all these new Texas Outbackers


You better get there!!!!

I know your DW wants to come. Just do it.









Seriously, I hope you guys decide to come on down. But make your reservations ASAP. Space is running out.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, I just read up on this post and since everything is filling up REALLY fast I am going to go ahead and make the reservations first thing tomorrow morning. We still don't know if Curtis can get off of work.

Heck, I figure he can hitch me up, I can tow it down (very slowly and carefully) on Thursday/Friday and everyone there can help me pull in, level, unhitch and all that jazz. I will just pick him up at the airport sometime Friday night.









Micah

P.S. While we were in Caprock Canyons SP doing the Bat Tunnel Tour we found out that Fredricksburg has a bat cave too!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Heck, I figure he can hitch me up, I can tow it down (very slowly and carefully) on Thursday/Friday and everyone there can help me pull in, level, unhitch and all that jazz. I will just pick him up at the airport sometime Friday night.
> 
> Micah


That's the spirit! Of course we'll be there to help you set up!

I'm going to put you down for a "Yes" and just count on y'all getting there.









Mark

Confirmed:
*1. mswalt
2. GlenninTexas
3. Texas Friends
4. Ghosty
5. Rob & Judy Outbackers
6. proffsionl
7. bradnbecca
8. tx_roundman 
9. OuttaHere
10. Herkdoctor
11. Outback Steve
12. collinsfam_tx
13 ?*


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I went ahead and made the reservations this morning! WOOHOO... But I am still wondering if DH will get to attend with us









Micah


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I went ahead and made the reservations this morning! WOOHOO... But I am still wondering if DH will get to attend with us


He can always drive down late that night or early the next morning. We'll let him sleep in (somewhat) on Saturday morning.









Mark


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

We're the mystery Outbackers.

We reserved a slot on the way to the airport to go to the inlaws last Saturday (21st) and just got back late last night. They live in a small (less than 500 people) farming town in Alberta. You can guess how good their internet works. I went a whole week without logging on the internet, or watching TV for that matter. Lots of time with the kids at the park and thank goodness the new Harry Potter came out when it did.

We'll look forward to Fredricksburg.

Keith


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We're the mystery Outbackers.


Ha!! I knew it was you. (Got a list of names from Karen at the KOA and compared it to thread).

See you there!

Mark

*Confirmed:
1. mswalt
2. GlenninTexas
3. Texas Friends
4. Ghosty
5. Rob & Judy Outbackers
6. proffsionl
7. bradnbecca
8. tx_roundman 
9. OuttaHere
10. Herkdoctor
11. Outback Steve
12. Tex Ag*


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all,

We're newbies and we pick up our 28 KRS tomorrow from the dealer! We have reserved a spot at the campground and I am looking forward to getting lots of pointers. This is our first TT as well. Thanks!

Tim, May & Michelle


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tim and May and Michelle,

Wow! Congrats on the new trailer.

No better place to get pointers as at a Rally!

Looking forward to meeting y'all in Fredericksburg!









Mark

*Confirmed:
1. mswalt
2. GlenninTexas
3. Texas Friends
4. Ghosty
5. Rob & Judy Outbackers
6. proffsionl
7. bradnbecca
8. tx_roundman 
9. OuttaHere
10.Herkdoctor
11.Outback Steve
12.collinsfam_tx
13.Tex Ag
14.Tim P.*


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I called KOA Karen just now and she said that Outbackers has exceded the 15 reserved slots, and my heart sank. We've been on vacation for the past two weeks and didn't even look at a computer. However, she then checked and said that she has other spots available, so summergames84 and DH are confirmed. Yeah! We might not be in the Outbackers "Compound" but will be close by. See you 9/28 in Frederickburg!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Karen,

Great news! Glad you guys can make it.

See you there.

BTW, if we've exceeded the 15 slots, and summergames is #15 in my book, who are the others? Did I miss anyone? Please update if you're reserved and I don't have you listed here.

Mark

*Confirmed:
1. mswalt
2. GlenninTexas
3. Texas Friends
4. Ghosty
5. Rob & Judy Outbackers
6. proffsionl
7. bradnbecca
8. tx_roundman 
9. OuttaHere
10.Herkdoctor
11.Outback Steve
12.collinsfam_tx
13.Tex Ag
14.Tim P. 
15. summergames84*


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

First of all let me say welcome to Outbackers TIM P. .... We also have a 28KRS and love it. We have had ours a couple years and are looking forward to seeing of there are any differences in a couple years. Glad you will be able to make it to the rally. Its a lot of fun and a good place to getg some ideas for some mods!

Bryan
Happy Camping

p.s. Where are you from???


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Attention, Outbackers or SOBs. No more sites available in the "Outbacker Loop" but heard you could still get in the park just a few yards away, but you gotta hurry!

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let's get a head count for this rally.

*Confirmed:
1. mswalt - Me (Mark) and the DW (Tish) - 2
2. GlenninTexas
3. Texas Friends
4. Ghosty 
5. Rob & Judy Outbackers - Rob and Judy - 2
6. proffsionl
7. bradnbecca
8. tx_roundman 
9. OuttaHere
10.Herkdoctor
11.Outback Steve
12.collinsfam_tx
13.Tex Ag
14.Tim P. 
15. summergames84*


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Mark,

ROB AND JUDY OUTBACKERS - 2 of us.

Robert


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi All,

Thanks very much for the warm welcome. (Texas Friends), I am origianlly from Texas (Houston) and May is born and raised in Alaska! I am lucky to have a great and fun-loving mother and father-in-law there and we try to go back every year. We saw the Outback there last month and immediately knew it was the trailer for us. They are getting very popular there. Alaska has spoiled me for fishing anywhere else and we do lots of it when we go back (esp. on the Great Kenai River!). I lived/worked there 8 yrs before joining the Coast Guard and May was pregnant with our now 19 yr old son) I posted a couple of pics in the Members Gallery if anyone is interested. I tried to post some of the "DW" ( I know the W stands for wife but still not sure of the "D"!) but I am having trouble re-sizing. We are very much looking fwd to seeing everyone and thanks for having us!

Tim, May, Michelle (and hopefully Travis!)


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Glenn and Vicki


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

There will be 5 of us in the Herkdoctor clan (Scott, Michelle + 3 daughters)


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

As usual, it will be me, Terri, Aidan, Alec and Hector (Grandpa).


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

We will hopefully be 4. Don't have schedules yet.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Michelle


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Confirmed:
1. mswalt - Me (Mark) and the DW (Tish) - 2 (maybe two grandkids if can get out of school)
2. GlenninTexas - Glenn and Vicki - 2
3. Texas Friends - Bryan and Vanessa and Cameron (+ two babies?) = 5
4. Ghosty -Sam, Karen, Kassie, and Ian - 4
5. Rob & Judy Outbackers - Rob and Judy - 2
6. proffsionl - Kevin, Terri, Aidan, Alec and Hector (Grandpa) - 5 
7. bradnbecca - Brad and Rebecca - 2
8. tx_roundman 
9. OuttaHere - Laura & Glenn = 2
10.Herkdoctor -Scott, Michelle + 3 daughters - 5 
11.Outback Steve - We will hopefully be - 4
12.collinsfam_tx - Curtis, Micah, Mary Alyce (+ one in oven) - 3
13.Tex Ag - Keith, Sherry and 3 kids - 5
14.Tim P. - Tim, May, Michelle (and hopefully Travis!) - 4
15. summergames84 - Karen and John - 2*


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

just the two of us and our critters


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

Just took a look at the most recent list of attendees, and yes it will be Me, Vanessa, Cameron and the twins. Although I dont think at only 4 months old the twins will be eating much BBQ yet..... I stress yet!

See ya soon

Bryan
Happy Camping


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just a reminder. If you haven't made your reservation yet, do so immediately. There may or may not be room at the KOA as it is now.

Mark


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Mark, 
Sherry and I will be there with the 3 kids (2,6,8)


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Rebecca was afraid that we couldn't go to the rally since we are now S.O.B. 's. I told her we are still technically cousins since we are still in the Keystone family, and that I thought we could still go, but that we would probably have to stay downwind . . . . .

I called KOA yesterday to change the reservation since we are now a bit bigger and I am not sure if we will be in the OB "compound" or not, but we will be close by if not. We are looking forward to it!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Rebecca was afraid that we couldn't go to the rally since we are now S.O.B. 's


Brad,

You tell Rebecca that it doesn't matter what kind of Fiver you have, you are certainly welcome to come to the rally. You're still one of us!

Looking forward to seeing that new Fiver!









Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark - attending will be Curtis, Micah, Mary Alyce (4) and one in the oven









-CC


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Unfortunately, tx_roundman had to cancel so here's the revised list.

Confirmed:
1. mswalt - Me (Mark) and the DW (Tish) - 2 (maybe two grandkids if can get out of school)
2. GlenninTexas - Glenn and Vicki - 2
3. Texas Friends - Bryan and Vanessa and Cameron, Alexander, and Gavin = 5
4. Ghosty -Sam, Karen, Kassie, and Ian - 4
5. Rob & Judy Outbackers - Rob and Judy - 2
6. proffsionl - Kevin, Terri, Aidan, Alec and Hector (Grandpa) - 5 
7. bradnbecca - Brad and Rebecca - 2
8. OuttaHere - Laura & Glenn = 2
9. Herkdoctor -Scott, Michelle + 3 daughters - 5 
10.Outback Steve - We will hopefully be - 4
11.collinsfam_tx - Curtis, Micah, Mary Alyce (+ one in oven) + Mom - 4
12.Tex Ag - Keith, Sherry and 3 kids - 5
13.Tim P. - Tim, May, Michelle (and hopefully Travis!) - 4
14. summergames84 - Karen and John - 2

See y'all there.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark - looks like Mom will be attending with us! So add one to our group.

-CC


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Got it! Can't wait to meet y'all.

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Guys I hate to do it but I have to cancel. Both of my kids have school activities that they have to attend. I know you guys will have a great time. Hope to see some of you at Top Sail.

Michelle


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry you can't make it. Maybe next time.

Mark

Confirmed:
1. mswalt - Me (Mark) and the DW (Tish) - 2 (maybe two grandkids if can get out of school)
2. GlenninTexas - Glenn and Vicki - 2
3. Texas Friends - Bryan and Vanessa and Cameron, Alexander, and Gavin = 5
4. Ghosty -Sam, Karen, Kassie, and Ian - 4
5. Rob & Judy Outbackers - Rob and Judy - 2
6. proffsionl - Kevin, Terri, Aidan, Alec and Hector (Grandpa) - 5 
7. bradnbecca - Brad and Rebecca - 2
8. OuttaHere - Laura & Glenn = 2
9. Herkdoctor -Scott, Michelle + 3 daughters - 5 
10.collinsfam_tx - Curtis, Micah, Mary Alyce (+ one in oven) + Mom - 4
11.Tex Ag - Keith, Sherry and 3 kids - 5
12.Tim P. - Tim, May, Michelle (and hopefully Travis!) - 4
13. summergames84 - Karen and John + 2 = 4


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

See you guys ONE WEEK from today!









Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Be Safe Everyone & Have A Great Rally!!


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

We are heading to Fredricksburg in Dec. and wondered what everyone thought of the KOA campground there??? PM me with any info anyone might have. About this one or any other campground nearby.

Thanks
Russ


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

It's as good as any in the area.

Regards, Glenn


----------

